
Libjit vs. LLVM [2004] - renesd
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/dotgnu-libjit/2004-05/msg00023.html
======
renesd
I think this thread poses very interesting ethical questions. For a few
reasons.

Is it ok to go into other open source projects and tell them what to do? To
quit their project? Is it ok to misrepresent your project to other people in
this case? (was LLVM really suitable for a jit then, or even now?)

It seems that under the guise of asking for clarification, the author tried to
recruit developers on the project.

I wonder if projects like Unladen swallow, pypy, pystone and Apples JavaScript
core, and all the other projects that attempted to use LLVM for JIT had not
tried to use LLVM as a JIT if they would have succeeded. It seems many of them
spent most of their time with LLVM trying to make it suitable to be used as a
JIT - and blew through their budgets, or moved to something else.

It was successful marketing not only that way, but because the author managed
to get the competing project to put a link to itself in their documentation.
The description even made it sound more suitable to be used as a jit.

Would be interested to hear thoughts on this.

